# Precious Metals Storage



## matthewmalone (7 April 2022)

Has anyone got first hand experience with the safe deposit box providers in Australia?

For example 




__





						Safe Deposit Box Storage Melbourne & Sydney | Guardian Vaults
					

Guardian Vaults is the leading private Safe Deposit Box Storage facility in Melbourne & Sydney. Rent a safe deposit locker for your secure storage needs.




					guardianvaults.com.au
				







__





						Secure storage and safe deposit box, Gold, Silver & Crypto Vault storage
					

Secure storage and safe deposit box at Reserve Vault. Gold storage, silver storage, jewellery & cryptocurrency offline storage. Keep your valuables secure.




					reservevault.com.au
				











						Safety Deposit Box & Secure Storage Brisbane | Imperial Vaults
					

Imperial Vaults provide safety deposit boxes & secure storage services in Brisbane. Learn more about storing your valuables with Imperial Vaults today.




					imperialvaults.com.au
				











						Melbourne Vault - Secure Storage in Melbourne CBD
					

The Melbourne Vault is an independent business and facility, separate from Government and financial institution ownership.




					melbournevault.com.au
				







__





						Safe Deposit Boxes Brisbane: Security Box | Private Vaults
					

Private Vaults Australia offers Brisbane Safe Deposit Boxes of varying sizes to suit all variety of safe keeping and storage. ☎ 1300 888 782.




					privatevaults.com.au
				




Just looking for general feedback for how they treat their customers. I am having trouble finding a provider with availability (there are long waiting lists for the small boxes)


----------



## spratty84 (7 April 2022)

Ive been interested for while to mate im keen to hear some feedback


----------



## tech/a (7 April 2022)

My place is fine


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 April 2022)

gg


----------



## Iron Triangle (8 April 2022)

^  hahahahahhahahah


----------

